# My poor sweet feral...



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

My caregiver of one of the colonies I spayed/neutered just called me and told me the big guy...one of my favorites...got ran over by a car  
Here is his pic....










I am so sad right now...why do these things have to happen to the ferals  

His name was Bhima (aka. Chip)

Abhay


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

You have my sympathies. My sweet Molly was killed this morning by a car. I don't understand why either. It seems unfair to them to have their good lives cut short. 
I've racked my brain trying to figure out how to stop my cats getting hit. But I've come to realize I can't save them. I can just love them. I know that sounds corny and doesn't heal the devouring sadness their death leaves, but it just is truth. Just remember, the only way never to feel the pain of losing a dear one is to never know them at all. I'll take this sadness to have known Molly and all the others I've lost. 

My advice is, when you think of your cat think, "I am so happy to have known him." Don't think, "I have lost."


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Sorry*

I am so sorry for your loss.

He will be happy and healthy now at the Bridge with all the other animals, playing and lazing in the sun, with plenty of food and fresh water to drink.

I agree, it is better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all.

God bless them all!!

Karen


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

What a terrible loss. I'm so sorry. Take comfort to know he's at the Bridge healthy and happy.


----------

